# 10 bad things about revlon colorstay?



## Lucy (Mar 24, 2009)

so i was hovering over buying this today and in the end couldn't because they didn't have any testers out, i couldn't find my shade. (any hints on what shade i might be, by the way? i'm sort of warm/pale toned, look at my notepad for my fotds!)

i've just been doing some googling and reading on here about colorstay and i found this article:

*Ten Reasons Why You Should Not Buy Revlon Colorstay Makeup*

September 07, 2006 by 

Leanna Teague Leanna Teague 




Published Content: 443
Total Views: 403,629
Favorited By: 3 Sources
Full Profile | Follow | Add to Favorites 



Recommend (29)

Single page Font Size

Read comments (27)

*Revlon Colorstay Makeup isn't Flawless*



1. Revlon Colorstay makeup dries too fast to blend into face evenly. If you have a hot date or feel like dressing up and spending the afternoon with your spouse its really hard to do in a timely manner if you have to keep redoing your makeup.

2. Revlon Colorstay makeup leaves streaks.I always put this particular brand of makeup on my face as fast as possible because of the fast drying effect. Every time I thought it looked decent I would find streaks mainly under my chin and on my cheeks near










the hairline. It is problematic to use in the eye area as well. I would wet a washrag and then tap it with soap. I scrubbed hard enough to turn my face red, but that led to new problems. I would make a hole in my makeup. I tried to recover by using more makeup to cover the hole. It would then streak or look blotchy and uneven. 

3. Revlon Colorstay makeup is hard to wash off with soap and water.This makeup certainly does what it says. Colorstay will stay on your face. Whenever you wish to take your makeup off soap and water usually does the trick. Colorstay makeup calls for hard brutal rubbing to get it off and makeup remover doesnâ€™t work well either.

4. Revlon Colorstay makeup dries the face out. After using Colorstay several times you will begin to notice a change in your face. The hard to remove Colorstay is sucking the moisture from out of your skin. Leaving the face dull and lifeless.

5. Revlon Colorstay makeup tends to create or add wrinkles to existing ones.The over drying effect of the facial skin causes aging to begin. There is an evaporation process going on. The blockage of air to the skin, thanks to the no rub off formula, causes water and moisture to surface. The makeup sponges the water and moisture up. Elimination of the natural cooling element to the face causes the problem of dirt and flying particles to settle into the pores.

6. Revlon Colorstay makeup causes anti-sweating of the face.The face needs to sweat as the other parts of the body do. Facial sweating gets rid of dirt and flying particles helping to drip off potential breakout problems. Colorstay doesnâ€™t allow the skin to breathe. Instead it heats









the skin up allowing clear skin to erupt.

7. Revlon Colorstay makeup enlarges pores.It is essential that the skin breathe. When the air supply is cut off from the face the pores grow larger expanding to let air in. Once the pores are enlarged it is extremely difficult to shrink them.

8. Revlon Colorstay makeup will discolor hair.Sometimes when applying makeup it accidentally gets into your hair. Perhaps by a slip of the hand, being distracted or being in a hurry. Colorstay changes the color of the hair it touches. It then matches the shade of makeup on your face. It is equally as hard to get out of hair. It may take a good hair washing or two to thoroughly rinse away all the makeup.

9. Revlon Colorstay makeup will discolor clothes and shoes.Should you happen to get this makeup on clothes or shoes it wonâ€™t wash out easily. In some cases ruining them with light shades on dark clothes

10. Revlon Colorstay makeup is overpriced. The price seems reasonable enough falling in a medium price range around ten to fifteen dollars, but for all the damage it causes it simply isnâ€™t w and dark shades on light clothes.orth it.

from Ten Reasons Why You Should Not Buy Revlon Colorstay Makeup - Associated Content

would any of you color stay users agree with this? i have read before that it blends badly/sets very fast.


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd venture to say she just got a bad bottle. I've never had a problem with Colorstay and I've been using it for years. I actually love the stuff! Revlon is one of the first companies that actually had a shade suitable for my skintone.


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 24, 2009)

I have to say I love this foundation this girl must be nuts, I can find more reasons why to buy it.

Its the first liquid foundation that has matched me perfectly.

I have had no breakouts since I've used it, i had way more with mac.

It might be a little hard to blend but if you concentrate on small spots and slowly work to your whole face no problems. This girl must've just splashed it on her face with a sponge.

I don't ever remember it drying out.

Sometimes I'd forget it was on and I'd actually sleep in it.

I use a primer and a loose powder to set it, and it would stay on all day.

I just use my daughters Pampers Gentle wipes and it would come off fairly well.

First time I used it with the colorstay concealer too my mom thought my acne scars went away, I told her no it was the makeup. lol

And I think for 10bucks its not a bad price, like really there are more brands out there in the 20 some range.

I mean its worth a try, this girl just made it seem way worse than it is. I honestly love it.

Oh yeah and about the tester, lol what I just did I looked at one that I thought might match me, then I opened it up and just scooped a lil on my finger and put it on the jaw line to see if it matched, If it did I bought that bottle. If it didn't I'd just go up one or down one depending on how well it matched.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 24, 2009)

I love my ColorStay! And makeup does not cause wrinkles. I liked this comment on the article:

"Most of the problems listed here can be attributed to simply not knowing how to apply foundation. I've never had Revlon CS come off on my clothing like numerous other foundations have. So, either it stays on so well that it can't come off with soap and water or it doesn't. Which is it? "


----------



## paintednightsky (Mar 24, 2009)

I love Colorstay!



I've never had any problems or breakouts from it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Anjel.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It might be a little hard to blend but if you concentrate on small spots and slowly work to your whole face no problems. This girl must've just splashed it on her face with a sponge. She must have, if she is getting it on her shoes and hair. I havent had any of the problems with mine that she listed in her article


----------



## McRubel (Mar 25, 2009)

I also love Revlon Colorstay. How's she getting it on her shoes?


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

I think to properly form an opinion, you should definetly try the product out yourself


----------



## laurie_lu (Mar 25, 2009)

The girl who wrote the article obviously needs practice applying this makeup.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 25, 2009)

I am no expert in applying make up and I have no trouble with applying it and it drying out. I like it and will continue to use it


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm with everyone else, I've never had a problem with it at all and I LOVE it!


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 25, 2009)

I LOVE my Revlon Colorstay. I've been using it for years and will never switch to anything else.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 25, 2009)

I use it with a moisturizer so it never streaks and blends well...I use it as a diy tinted moisturizer. The only thing bad is that it has no pump.


----------



## banapple (Mar 25, 2009)

ummm, yea she's crazy hahaha


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with all you guys... I haven't had any issues with colorstay. She really must have gotten a bad batch and needs help with applying it... On her shoes? Wow...


----------



## candygalore (Mar 25, 2009)

i don't think is drying fast i think she is using it with a dry sponge and we all know that applying foundation with a dry sponge is a no no becasue the sponge is adsorbing all the foundation so is better to use it with a damp sponge now if she got it on her shoes it most be because she drop it or something and colorstay does not stain because i did the test for me it was to good to be true so i use a white shirt after i apply the colorstay and i rub the t-shirt in my face and it did not came off and as anjel and many of you had said it maches your skin color very well better then other drug store brands and it didn't ruin my white-t just so ya know and then somethings work better for others and not so well for some people so go figured.but thanks for the post miss fingers you should buy it and try it you self i tell you this is very good foundation you won't regret it.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 25, 2009)

lol i love how everyone rushes to defend colorstay!!

candy i think i will go back and buy it. i've been searching for a colour match for YEARS now too. everything seems to look too dark on me! hopefully this wont!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Honestly, the only negative that I've found from revlon colorstay is that it can be hard to get off. Other than that, it's all positives.

It looks like you'd probably have to go with "Ivory" if you have a problem with foundation being too dark.



I've used Ivory, and you can see how pale I am. lol!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Most of the problems listed here can be attributed to simply not knowing how to apply foundation. I've never had Revlon CS come off on my clothing like numerous other foundations have. So, either it stays on so well that it can't come off with soap and water or it doesn't. Which is it? " Those were exactly my first thoughts. I loved Colorstay and wish I could use it but I couldn't find a colormatch. If I could, that's what I'd be using right now, awesome stuff.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've never used original Colorstay, but I have used Colorstay Active which is a slightly lighter formula, but still with a lot of coverage compared to other foundations. I loved it!! The shade I used (I believe called Nude) is better for when I'm more tanned, which I'm not now, but in the summer I'd definitely try it again! This girl sounds like she had no CLUE what she was doing!! lol


----------



## Lucy (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honestly, the only negative that I've found from revlon colorstay is that it can be hard to get off. Other than that, it's all positives.
It looks like you'd probably have to go with "Ivory" if you have a problem with foundation being too dark.




I've used Ivory, and you can see how pale I am. lol!

thanks, ill have a look at that shade! my problem with colours is i always try the lightest shade of a line because i know the others will be too dark- but then i find the lightest colour is often either too yellow or reddish for me so move a shade down and end up being a bit darker just to get the tone right. it's so annoying!


----------



## RoxRae (Mar 25, 2009)

Well wow. I love my Colorstay! I did notice I was having a hard time removing it all but I started using DHC Cleansing Oil and there's no problem. I've tried others, including high end, and keep coming back to colorstay.


----------



## girlie2010 (Mar 25, 2009)

The only down side is that it doesn't have a pump she clearly doesn't know how to apply it or was applying too much.


----------



## nursie (Mar 25, 2009)

oh no someone is dissing my Revlon colorstay! oohhh back off!




it will not age skin nor increase pores nor stop your face from sweating.

and so far it has been completely incapable of drying out my oily skin.

i &lt;3 colorstay

it will leave a nice stain on white clothing though, so dont be so sloppy applying it!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmm, I have to say I wouldn't rave about it as much as everyone else does but by far it isn't the worst foundation I've ever tried.

I like it, I just don't love it.

It just doesn't seem to work as well for me as it does for other people.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 26, 2009)

i just noticed it comes in normal/dry and oily/combination? which is the best formula?

i'd say my skin was more dry than oily these days.


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 27, 2009)

Lol, she writes about a bottle of foundation as if it's personally offended her in some way.

I'm more of a naturalista these days, so I'm doing the mineral makeup thing right now. But I used to love Revlon ColorStay, and it was the only foundation that had my shade down pat. No mixing of two different colors required.

I'm thinking about buying another bottle, because it's getting warmer and mineral makeup just doesn't hold up in sweltering heat.

Just make sure to get a nice deep cleanser as well.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just noticed it comes in normal/dry and oily/combination? which is the best formula?
i'd say my skin was more dry than oily these days.

I would go with the normal/dry, then. That's the one that I used.



Both of them contain alcohol to keep oil at bay, the oily/combination just contains more.


----------



## vicky1804 (Mar 27, 2009)

I got Colourstay by accident and I love it.I use it when I need a a bit more coverage and mix it with my moisturiser.

Like others have said the only downside is that it doesnt have a pump


----------



## Tyari (Mar 28, 2009)

I have extremely sensitive/ acne-prone skin and I love my ColorStay foundation. I've been using it with my SK blending sponge and it works perfectly. By the way, makeup shouldn't be making onto her shoes. I think she has more problems than just the foundation.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ohsoglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have extremely sensitive/ acne-prone skin and I love my ColorStay foundation. I've been using it with my SK blending sponge and it works perfectly. By the way, makeup shouldn't be making onto her shoes. I think she has more problems than just the foundation. lol she totally does!


----------



## kchan99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would go with the normal/dry, then. That's the one that I used.



Both of them contain alcohol to keep oil at bay, the oily/combination just contains more. The version for normal/dry doesn't have any alcohol.


----------



## Shasta (Mar 30, 2009)

I am using the Revlon Colorstay and I have to say that I'm loving it, although I did notice it has dried my skin out so I think I need to switch from Oily/Combo to Normal formula. I was also using Differin so I may have overkilled my skin a little bit. The only downside like other girls have said is there is no pump.


----------



## rockgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

I love Revlon Colorstay


----------



## Lucy (Mar 30, 2009)

i got it yesterday!!

shaundra i was "buff" not ivory! lol it's a perfect colour match! so far i like it. it is a bit hard to blend but i think as long as you moisturise and/or prime before hand it's not that bigger deal.


----------



## slique (Apr 3, 2009)

I looooove my Colorstay. It's the only foundation that controls my oiliness! Whoever wrote that article must be crazy.


----------

